

Cuil frozen out, market share drops to next to nothing. - axod
http://www.itpro.co.uk/blogs/daveyw/2008/09/24/cuil-frozen-out-market-share-drops-to-next-to-nothing/

======
trickjarrett
Because it sucked.

The UI was nothing earth shattering, in fact it confused a lot of people. The
results were short of impressive in terms of relevance and usefulness.

If you're going to beat Google, you're going to have to be better, easier and
faster.

Cuil didn't just fall short in all three, it was abysmal in all three.

